# Regression pictures



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Doug

pretty much matches what I saw last year when I first tried it
I shifted gears and just went foundationless, empty frames inserted into the broodnest(with starter strips)
they still drew some weird comb, LOT'S of drone comb, it wasn't arranged the way "the book" say's it should be, but at least I wasn't paying $ for SC foundation they didn't draw properly
now, this year, I'm giving them some SC foundation and they're drawing it out pretty nice
my take on it (be forwarned, I'm a rookie) is use foundationless for a "first regression" then decide how much SC foundation you want to use

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I could tell a lot more if you showed the metric side of the ruler....


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

actually, on the top of the scale it looks like mm to me and it looks like 5.1 mm foundation
on the bottom of the scale I don't know what the units are

Dave


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

In the 3rd photo, on the left end of the "ruler" is the number "30". Is that "mm"?


----------



## Doug R (Jul 18, 2001)

Yeah, When I was "in the moment" I grabbed a ruler and assumed it was metric. It turns out to be an engineering ruler which is pretty much worthless. The scale is either 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, or 60 parts per inch. Geeze, I must be directly related to Murphy!

Doug


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

This is the pattern from a frame of mine that was from starter strips, a week after installing the bees 1st regression. 

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/Ruben111/DSCN3846.jpg


----------



## 3pepper (May 10, 2006)

how long did it take to build this much comb?


----------

